# Cheerleading is a contact sport!



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2009)

*CHEERLEADING*

*Wisconsin high court says activity is 'contact sport'*




> High school cheerleading is a contact sport and, therefore, its participants cannot be sued for accidentally causing injuries, the Wisconsin Supreme Court ruled Tuesday in a case being closely watched in the cheerleading world.


When I hear "cheerleader" and "contact sport" I must admit that my heart starts to beat a bit faster...


----------



## seasoned (Jan 29, 2009)

arnisador said:


> *CHEERLEADING*
> 
> *Wisconsin high court says activity is 'contact sport'*
> 
> ...


 


Ill say one thing, I work security at some high school basketball games. Man the way they throw each other around looks unsafe to me. If they ever miss one of those catches the cheerleader is a goner. And there just kids.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, it's called CYA. There are many things that could be argued is it a sport or an activity? Bowling, golf, etc. If you're competing it's a sport, and cheerleading definitely involves contact and is very physically demanding. Then again, maybe they just need more guys to join and thought the term contact sport would help. lol


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 29, 2009)

I can certainly second *Arnis*'s last comment on this :lol:.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 29, 2009)

All activities should be consider a contact sport when childern are involved.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

Some Cheerleaders take it to far like this one:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone who has wrestled with one in the backseat of their dad's car should know cheerleading is a contact sport. Sheesh!


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 29, 2009)

arnisador said:


> When I hear "cheerleader" and "contact sport" I must admit that my heart starts to beat a bit faster...


 


Sukerkin said:


> I can certainly second *Arnis*'s last comment on this :lol:.


 
Why don't you two have a seat over there.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 2, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Anyone who has wrestled with one in the backseat of their dad's car should know cheerleading is a contact sport. Sheesh!


 

Nice one Caver!


----------



## tellner (Feb 2, 2009)

Sometimes more contact than others


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2009)

You're hurting me here, dude.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jun 27, 2009)

This story was posted yesterday... "sport" - like the WWE and Roller Derby are sports??? 

*The Most Dangerous Sport: Cheerleading*
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20090626/sc_livescience/themostdangeroussportcheerleading

...and the stats don't even factor in the raging mother homicide attempts or after-practice catfights.


*Girls' Most Dangerous Sport: Cheerleading*
http://www.livescience.com/health/080811-cheerleading-injuries.html


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok Sorry but I used to be a cheerleader and I just consider it a sport..AT ALL, I do agree however that if more guys joined the team that it could be considered a sport and more interesting "stunts" could be achieved.

Ballet and modern dance has lots of bodily contact, why is it not considered a sport?
Its physically demanding, you go into competitions... 
Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> Ok Sorry but I used to be a cheerleader and I just consider it a sport..AT ALL, I do agree however that if more guys joined the team that it could be considered a sport and more interesting "stunts" could be achieved.
> 
> Ballet and modern dance has lots of bodily contact, why is it not considered a sport?
> Its physically demanding, you go into competitions...
> Just my 2 cents....



Sounds stupid but I thought it was, well at least it deserves to be lol.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

arnisador said:


> *CHEERLEADING*
> 
> *Wisconsin high court says activity is 'contact sport'*
> 
> ...



So does mine every time... :ultracool


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard on the radio this morning that the most injuries in High School sports come from Cheerleading. Not football, hockey etc, cheerleading.


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 29, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Sounds stupid but I thought it was, well at least it deserves to be lol.


OOPS!  My bad I meant I DONT consider it a sport!  LOL


----------

